# Fall Fishing



## Blc005 (Dec 17, 2005)

What are your favorite methods for fishing for bass in the fall? What baits usually work good during this time and on average what water depth is good to fish? Any posts will be appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

For the most part the bass are mainly focusing on shad this time of year, and they are mainly shallow. Good shad imitating lures fished in the right locations usually produce. 

Try spinnerbaits with small-medium sized willow leaf blades (silver unless water is dirty), and white/silver cranks wherever you see shad busting/being chased.

Most people will tell you they are gorging before the long winter, which is true, but I think a better statement is that the falling water temperature that comes in the fall gets them rejuvanated and out of their summer haunts, and eager to feed.

Goodluck!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Carp hit the nail on the head! Try to follow shad migrations and fish shallow with shad-raps or other shad imitators like traps, normans, or other confidence baits that imitate shad. Works for me! Good Luck! :G


----------



## Blc005 (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks for the advice i will have to give htat a try!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I like to use Zoom Flukes weightless in the fall. Good shallow water lure. You can give it the action you want after seeing what the shad are moving like and imitate . Still plenty o`f top water action left too. Good luck,,,,Dave


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

This is the time of year I look forward to! Topwater baits are good in the early morning, Buzzbaits, walking baits, pop-r's. Also try cranks that closely imitate shad like Rapala SR-5 and SR-7 series in shad pattern. Any light colored soft plastic jerk shad like a white or pearl color Zoom Fluke fished weightless is also a good bet in the shallows near weedbeds and submerged structure. Keep in mind that bass are not the only ones active this time of year. Other species may run with bass trying to key in on migrating shad. I was at Rocky Fork last weekend and saw white bass busting all over with the Walleye, and Crappie, yet the bass were on the bite too so you may very well get a mixed bag! Xraps really excel during this time of year too. hope this helps.:B


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Wow...Im suprised nobody's mentioned what has to be the best fall/shad imitaion lure in history (IMO)...The Shad rap (both shallow and deep running). I have litterally caught back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back 16"+ Smallies on them.

If you really want to have an edge put a coat of black paint along the top,brush some super glue on the sides then dip in sliver glitter. Last but not least get some shad-looking eyes from barlows (http://www.barlowstackle.com/) and glue them suckers over the existing eyes...Also take a bottle of Asprin along b/c your arm is going to get sore from all those fish


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

had good luck with a chatterbait with just a shad body on it last week. reel a few turns and pause. most of the strikes came as it started falling.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

How deep were you working that technique with the chatterbait?


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

jig n pig works well for big fall bass.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i usually have alot of luck with tubes and jig n pigs and usually in 1-5fow.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

rattletraps and spinnerbaits shallow, get the reaction bite. windy banks with remnant weed growth and sparse wood/rock mix in, or rocks with sun on them, they warm up fast


----------

